# know of any names for pigs



## jk47 (Jun 10, 2014)

I take my 2pigs to the fair and they requre you to have a sign for each animal and on that sign has to have the name of the animal so I need some help choosing names  and no it cant be their ear tags or breed


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Jun 10, 2014)

I have good luck with my pigs when I name them after food.


----------



## bubba1358 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mine are named Porkie, Poomba, Escargo, and BB'q. Food names work great.


----------



## jk47 (Jun 10, 2014)

Now all I go to do is find a way of making pork cuts   sounding like a name  I dont know how you folks come up with this names  so easliy It always takes me up to the day of the fair to come up with a name


----------



## bubba1358 (Jun 11, 2014)

Other ideas:
T-bone
Cornmeal
Pickles
Big Bacon

I also have a steer named Brisket.


----------



## Dino (Jun 12, 2014)

Movie or TV characters?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 12, 2014)

Names for pigs......

Snorkle
Bamboozle
Jugo
Bambarra
Mayhaw
Redbud
Sassafras
Hogatha
Rambo
Flambo

You have to let us know what you name them. What breed and color?


----------



## jk47 (Jun 13, 2014)

When I find a name I like I well be sure to tell you guys and their Yorkshire X and both are gilts


----------



## Dino (Jun 13, 2014)

Imma and Urrah, the Hog sisters.


----------



## jk47 (Jun 18, 2014)

I finaly thought of a name they where going to be scrapple and big bacon thanks to bubba1358 for that one but I found out it had to be releted to the fab5 the fairs theme so I had the person writing them pick to names they liked so I won't know what they are in tell the fair but I well let yoy guys know when I know


----------



## elbesta (Jun 25, 2014)

If there talking Beatles fab5 then you could name one Yoko and the other Ono.


----------



## jk47 (Jun 25, 2014)

yes its the  beatles and yoko and ono is better then anything I could come up with so that's their names thanks all of you for your suggestions


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 26, 2014)

HI, I'm an old farm kid who took to raising Boxer dogs. Maybe these names would work. Rudy, Manford, Reggie, or Tiger for barrows and Sadie, Blossom, or Leeshka for the gilts.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 26, 2014)

my current pigs are named spot and not because one has a pink spot on the end of his nose and well, the other one does not.   I've also had whoo, pig and sueee,  (remember i live in arklahoma where razorbacks are a big  part of the culture)  pork chop, bacon and ham bone.   hope you have fun at the fair.  be sure to let us know how things go.  my granddaughter had her pig at the fair with FFA a few years back and she had a great time.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 26, 2014)

likin' yoko and ono.  hope you do good


----------



## jk47 (Jul 26, 2014)

well been back from the fair sense July 8 but haven't been in the site but I did good both pigs were in the same weight class in market 291 and 309pounds both pigs placed well 1st and 2nd in my class both were called back to the grand champ drive I didn't place but that doesn't matter because I got that far and had gotten blue ribbons on both pigs so I got to go to auction and got $2.50 a pound so it was a pretty good fair


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 26, 2014)

congratulations!!!  good job!  and $1500 for a pair of piggies is good too.  hope you didn't spend it all in one place, lol


----------

